# Error in 2012 IFC Code and Commentary 908.7 Carbon Monoxide Alarms



## Tom Bowman (Jul 27, 2017)

I have 2012 IFC Code and Commentary. In 908.7. Carbon monoxide alarms, the code refers to exception 1. that uses the phrase "more than one story above or below" while the commentary says "one or more". This makes a big difference in how to locate CO detectors above a floor with fuel burning appliances. 

The _code_ language seems to say that you have to place CO detectors above or below the floor with the appliance whereas the _commentary_ seems to say they are not needed above or below the floor with the appliance. 
Any help?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 27, 2017)

Skip the 2012 requirements and use the 2015 under alternate means a methods. It is much easier and makes more sense
(2015) IBC

CARBON MONOXIDE DETECTION

SECTION 915



[F] 915.1 General.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be installed in new buildings in accordance with

Sections 915.1.1 through 915.6. Carbon monoxide detection shall be installed in

existing buildings in accordance with Chapter 11 of the International Fire Code.


[F] 915.1.1 Where required.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be provided in Group I-1, I-2, I-4 and R

occupancies and in classrooms in Group E occupancies in the locations specified

in Section 915.2 where any of the conditions in Sections 915.1.2 through 915.1.6

exist.


[F] 915.1.2 Fuel-burning appliances and fuel-burning fireplaces.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be provided in dwelling units, sleeping units and

classrooms that contain a fuel-burning appliance or a fuel-burning fireplace.


[F] 915.1.3 Forced-air furnaces.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be provided in dwelling units, sleeping units and

classrooms served by a fuel-burning, forced-air furnace.

Exception: Carbon monoxide detection shall not be required in dwelling units,

sleeping units and classrooms if carbon monoxide detection is provided in the first

room or area served by each main duct leaving the furnace, and the carbon

monoxide alarm signals are automatically transmitted to an approved location.


[F] 915.1.4 Fuel-burning appliances outside of dwelling units, sleeping units

and classrooms.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be provided in dwelling units, sleeping units and

classrooms located in buildings that contain fuelburning appliances or fuelburning

fireplaces.

Exceptions:

1. Carbon monoxide detection shall not be required in dwelling units, sleeping

units and classrooms where there are no communicating openings between the

fuel-burning appliance or fuel-burning fireplace and the dwelling unit, sleeping unit

or classroom.

2. Carbon monoxide detection shall not be required in dwelling units, sleeping

units and classrooms where carbon monoxide detection is provided in one of the

following locations:

2.1. In an approved location between the fuelburning appliance or fuel-burning fireplace and the dwelling unit, sleeping unit or classroom.

2.2. On the ceiling of the room containing the fuel-burning appliance or fuelburning

fireplace.


[F] 915.1.5 Private garages.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be provided in dwelling units, sleeping units and

classrooms in buildings with attached private garages.

Exceptions:

1. Carbon monoxide detection shall not be required where there are no

communicating openings between the private garage and the dwelling unit,

sleeping unit or classroom.

2. Carbon monoxide detection shall not be required in dwelling units, sleeping

units and classrooms located more than one story above or below a private

garage.

3. Carbon monoxide detection shall not be required where the private garage

connects to the building through an open-ended corridor.

4. Where carbon monoxide detection is provided in an approved location between

openings to a private garage and dwelling units, sleeping units or classrooms,

carbon monoxide detection shall not be required in the dwelling units, sleeping

units or classrooms.


[F] 915.1.6 Exempt garages.

For determining compliance with Section 915.1.5, an open parking garage

complying with Section 406.5 or an enclosed parking garage complying with

Section 406.6 shall not be considered a private garage.


[F] 915.2 Locations.

Where required by Section 915.1.1, carbon monoxide detection shall be installed

in the locations specified in Sections 915.2.1 through 915.2.3.


[F] 915.2.1 Dwelling units.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be installed in dwelling units outside of each

separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms. Where a fuelburning

appliance is located within a bedroom or its attached bathroom, carbon

monoxide detection shall be installed within the bedroom.


[F] 915.2.2 Sleeping units.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be installed in sleeping units.

Exception: Carbon monoxide detection shall be allowed to be installed outside of

each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the sleeping unit where

the sleeping unit or its attached bathroom does not contain a fuel-burning

appliance and is not served by a forced air furnace.


[F] 915.2.3 Group E occupancies.

Carbon monoxide detection shall be installed in classrooms in Group E

occupancies. Carbon monoxide alarm signals shall be automatically transmitted

to an on-site location that is staffed by school personnel.

Exception: Carbon monoxide alarm signals shall not be required to be

automatically transmitted to an on-site location that is staffed by school personnel

in Group E occupancies with an occupant load of 30 or less.


[F] 915.3 Detection equipment.

Carbon monoxide detection required by Sections 915.1 through 915.2.3 shall be

provided by carbon monoxide alarms complying with Section 915.4 or carbon

monoxide detection systems complying with Section 915.5.


[F] 915.4 Carbon monoxide alarms.

Carbon monoxide alarms shall comply with Sections 915.4.1 through 915.4.3.


[F] 915.4.1 Power source.

Carbon monoxide alarms shall receive their primary power from the building

wiring where such wiring is served from a commercial source, and when primary

power is interrupted, shall receive power from a battery. Wiring shall be

permanent and without a disconnecting switch other than that required for

overcurrent protection.

Exception: Where installed in buildings without commercial power, battery powered

carbon monoxide alarms shall be an acceptable alternative.


[F] 915.4.2 Listings.

Carbon monoxide alarms shall be listed in accordance with UL 2034.


[F] 915.4.3 Combination alarms.

Combination carbon monoxide/smoke alarms shall be an acceptable alternative

to carbon monoxide alarms. Combination carbon monoxide/smoke alarms shall

be listed in accordance with UL 2034 and UL 217.


[F] 915.5 Carbon monoxide detection systems.

Carbon monoxide detection systems shall be an acceptable alternative to carbon

monoxide alarms and shall comply with Sections 915.5.1 through 915.5.3.


[F] 915.5.1 General.

Carbon monoxide detection systems shall comply with NFPA 720. Carbon

monoxide detectors shall be listed in accordance with UL 2075.


[F] 915.5.2 Locations.

Carbon monoxide detectors shall be installed in the locations specified in Section

915.2. These locations supersede the locations specified in NFPA 720.


[F] 915.5.3 Combination detectors.

Combination carbon monoxide/smoke detectors installed in carbon monoxide

detection systems shall be an acceptable alternative to carbon monoxide

detectors, provided they are listed in accordance with UL 2075 and UL 268.


[F] 915.6 Maintenance.

Carbon monoxide alarms and carbon monoxide detection systems shall be

maintained in accordance with the International Fire Code.


*(2015) IFC section - 1103.9 – Carbon monoxide alarms.*

 Existing Group I-1, I-2, I-4, and R occupancies shall be equipped with carbon monoxide alarms in accordance with section 915, except that the carbon monoxide alarms shall be allowed to be solely battery operated.


----------



## Tom Bowman (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep, thanks.  Although our state has not adopted 2015 IFC, my AHJ will be much happier with this language.


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2017)

Welcome 

How are the potatoes ?


----------



## cda (Jul 27, 2017)

Tom Bowman said:


> I have 2012 IFC Code and Commentary. In 908.7. Carbon monoxide alarms, the code refers to exception 1. that uses the phrase "more than one story above or below" while the commentary says "one or more". This makes a big difference in how to locate CO detectors above a floor with fuel burning appliances.
> 
> The _code_ language seems to say that you have to place CO detectors above or below the floor with the appliance whereas the _commentary_ seems to say they are not needed above or below the floor with the appliance.
> Any help?



It is an exception to requireing a detector


----------

